# buzzing noise behind dash



## themannsindorset (Nov 9, 2005)

My wifes Micra has suddenly started to buss furiously behind dash when SIDELIGHT is turned on. Noise disappears when MAIN light is switched on BUT blue HIGH BEAM warning indicator is always on even when dipped. Something behind instrument cluster has gone berserk. Has any Nissan electrical expert had this and where do I start and what am I looking for?
Peter


----------

